# DNM: So Long Yeast, Hello Kefir!



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

So Long Yeast, Hello Kefir! | Dogs Naturally Magazine

Do you feed the superfood kefir to your pets?

These days, pet foods can contain up to 70% carbohydrates. These carbs are broken down to sugars, which then fuel the yeast in your pets’ bodies!

Too much yeast = big time problems!

If you cannot switch to a low carb pet food (like a species appropriate raw food diet) then you will need to supply your pet with something to attack the yeast. Meet kefir.

These dairy or water-based grains have a multitude of vitamins and minerals. They provide a wide variety of probiotic organisms and have super awesome healing qualities.

Pronounced “kah-fear!” according to the folk of the Caucasian Mountains, this “grain of life” is similar in appearance to regular yogurt, however has a way bigger engine under its hood!

Kefir contains several major strains of friendly bacteria not commonly found in yogurt such as Lactobacillus Caucasus, Leuconostoc, Acetobacter species, and Streptococcus species. It also contains beneficial yeasts, such as Saccharomyces kefir and Torula kefir, which control and eliminate destructive pathogenic yeasts in the body.

Some studies have shown kefir to ward off salmonella and E. Coli as well as having the capability to kill H. Pylori.

The Benefits

Kefir For DogsKefir health benefits are vast and that is due to the 30 different strains of good bacteria and yeast present in those cloud shaped grains! The bulk of those grains are a combination of insoluble protein, amino acids, lipids and complex sugars.

Kefir is rich in B complex vitamins such as Vitamin B1, B12, as well as Vitamin A, Vitamin D, Vitamin K and biotin. The main minerals present in kefir tend to be calcium, phosphorus and magnesium.

Want More?
•Kefir provides anti-biotic and anti-fungal properties;
•A must add after the use of antibiotics to restore balance to your pet’s digestive tract;
•Helps to prevent allergies in your pet.
•Beneficial for candidiasis and heart problems in pets/humans;
•Vitamin B will regulate the normal function of the kidneys, liver and nervous system for you and your pet;
•Helps to promote healthy looking skin, boosting energy and promoting longevity;
•All the micro-organisms present strengthen the digestive system;
•Helps to alleviate gas, bloating and heartburn;
•Probiotic aid may help with IBD, eczema and bad breath;
•Has been linked to aid in gastritis, pancreatitis, abdominal peptic issues, skin psoriasis, rheumatism, joint disease as well as gouty arthritis, weakening of bones, anemia, as well as leaky digestive tract syndrome;
•Able to reduce risking potential a number of malignancies, such as colon cancer malignancy, stopping the increase of cancerous cells;
•Health advantages comprise of acne pimple management or treatment, sleep problems, unhappiness, asthma attack, respiratory disease, high blood pressure, all forms of diabetes, long-term weakness syndrome, allergic reactions, colitis, looseness of the bowels, and so forth.

Where Can You Find It?

Nowadays, kefir can be found in any supermarket, but try sourcing it from your local Farmers Market to assure that it is local, fresh and hormone/GMO free!

Kefir is traditionally made with cow, goat or sheep milk, but you can also make it with coconut or almond milk (also coconut water).

As always: variation, moderation and balance! Kefir is very safe, This is not to say that some people or pets don’t react negatively to kefir, especially when first trying it. When introducing kefir to your pets, remember to always go slow.

Give your pet’s system time to adjust. For the first few days to a week try half the recommended dosages. This will avoid digestive upset as your pet’s system adjusts to the increase of good flora in their GI tract.

Dosages

Recommended Minimum Daily Intake of Kefir

Small size dogs or cats – 1 tsp. – 1 tbsp.
Medium size dogs – 1 – 2 tbsp.
Large dogs – 2 – 3 tbsp.

Kefir can work miracles for yours and your pet’s body, so go ahead and start incorporating it into your diets. Remember the three factors mentioned above: variation, moderation and balance and reap the benefits that this wonderful grain has been offering people all over the world for many generations.

For more info on kefir 

For more info on why goat’s milk kefir is ultra nutritious


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Just saw this on my Facebook. I used to drink Kefir. They make them in tall jugs that come in a variety of flavors that can be found in the yogurt section of most all grocery stores. Who knew that Kefir was beneficial to dogs as well. Thanks for this post 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

NP I get the emails from DNM so I try to post them up here as they always have a lot of good info!


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

We feed Kefir to our two and they love it! It is especially great after upset tummies and antibiotics. I take it too everyday first thing when I wake up. I hate the taste though!


----------

